# Glock 23C (Compensated) - Any Thoughts?



## Lee H (Feb 6, 2011)

Went to gun show this weekend and I saw a Model Glock 23C (Compensated) 40 S&W. It felt good in my hands, and I was looking for a "fun" gun to use at the range and also something I can easily carry when I go hunting (my 45 1911 is a tad too heavy). I've read several forum postings on the Glock 23 which were all positive, and I was wondering if anyone had tried the compensated model. 

I don't plan to use it a night or for concealed carry. 

Thanks, 
Lee :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've owned several "C" model Glock handguns (still have 3), and have had no problems at all with them. Ported Glocks are just as accurate and reliable, but may require more frequent cleaning, as the porting runs through the barrel and slide. Some of the hot powder gasses squirt through the barrel/slide gap and swirl around in the frame, dirtying things up a little more than normal. Other than that, great guns!

For range use, I buy the cheapest range/target ammo I can find. The ammo manufacturers do not add flash retardant to the cheap ammo, and when combined with the reduced lighting on most indoor ranges, you can get a spectacular flash from the porting when fired! With modern self-defense ammo, you will see almost no flash at all.

My G19C with cheap target ammo (snip from video clip; best way to capture pictures of port flash):


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a Charter .44 SPL. which is ported. It made quite a difference in felt recoil from the stock condition, and made it a better shooter, but it indeed has some impressive muzzle flash to deal with. It might be that a ported Glock .40 would be real nice, as the .40 can be pretty "snappy". Then again, my only .40 was a G27, and it was a handfull after the G26 9mm I traded for it. I guess I would have to try a side by side comparison, or a before and after, before deciding I "needed" a compensated Glock 23. Now the mini .357 SIG, oh yeah, give me the ports!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Lee H (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. That's good info.

Lee :mrgreen:


----------

